# Bzgl. Keylogger- und Phishing-Link-Verbreitung im Forum



## ZAM (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo Community,

seit einigen Monaten ist ein User unter immer neuen Benutzernamen unterwegs, der Euch versucht mit angeblichen Haustieren, Beta-Keys oder anderen Specials auf gefakte Login-Seiten zu führen, die der offiziellen von Blizzard sehr ähneln. 

*Loggt Euch auf keinen Fall dort ein, egal wie echt die verlinkte Account-Seite auch ausschauen mag.*

*Wie erkennt Ihr diese Beiträge?*
1. Die Beiträge bestehen meist aus einem Dubiosen Angebot mit Link und/oder sogar mit einem getürkten Key und einem zweiten Beitrag voller Leerzeichen, damit die Warnungen nicht so schnell gelesen werden können. Kein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter oder Mitarbeiter eines anderen Spielherstellers wird ohne unser Ok direkt in diesem Thread durch ZAM einen solchen Beitrag erstellt. 
2.Achtet darauf, welche Adresse oben in der Adress-Leiste steht, wenn Ihr mal so einen Link geklickt haben solltet. Gültig ist nur http://wow-europe.com/account/  - steht dazwischen irgendwo de.tt, gg.tt oder ähnliche fremde Kürzel, schließt diese Seite. 

*Was wir tun?*
1. Unsere Moderatoren reagieren auf die Beiträge so schnell sie können, Schließen bzw. Löschen die Beiträge und deaktivieren die Schreibrechte des Users.

2. Wir loggen seit der Erstaktivität dieses Strolches seine jeweiligen IP-Adressen, inklusive den exakten Nutzungszeiträume und der verwendeten Email-Adressen mit und übergeben diese Informationen gesammelt an unsere Rechtsabteilung. Er verstößt gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen und ignoriert das durch den jeweiligen Ban ausgesprochene Hausverbot. Zudem wird zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt geklärt, ob die Daten an Blizzard weitergegeben werden. Er scheint nicht so richtig realisiert zu haben, dass er seine illegalen Aktivitäten nicht in einem Fanforum von Privatpersonen betreibt. 

*Was Ihr tun könnt?*
 Fällt Euch so ein Thread auf, klickt bitte auf den Report-Button und warnt andere User auch weiterhin direkt in dem entsprechenden Thread, dass es sich um einen Fake handelt.


Weitere Informationen und TIPPS zum Thema Account-Sicherheit findet Ihr in folgenden Beitrag:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/153178-ein-informationsthread-zum-thema-accountsicherheit/


----------

